

Data, data everywhere - martincmartin
http://www.economist.com/specialreports/displayStory.cfm?story_id=15557443

======
ableal

        Water, water, every where,
        And all the boards did shrink ;
        Water, water, every where,
        Nor any drop to drink.
    

Funny, I didn't remember the "boards did shrink" line.

The Economist carries well the anglo-saxonic tradition of pinching titles from
the KJV or any other bit of half-decent poetry. I think I'll pinch the _big
data_ phrase ...

(search saver:
[http://etext.virginia.edu/stc/Coleridge/poems/Rime_Ancient_M...](http://etext.virginia.edu/stc/Coleridge/poems/Rime_Ancient_Mariner.html)
)

